# Antique SNO FLYR



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Had some fun today playing with an OLD SNO FLYR, it has a Kohler 4-1/2 serial Model SA20-1 Serial number 5332. 

I have not seen a four digit serial number in many a year! They should make snow blowers like this today, it only has 4-1/2HP a d blows snow like my 10HP. It is a single stage chain drive no belts, has a spring loaded slip clutch for the auger. Everything is fool proof mechanical, not sure how old it is but it looks like stuff you see in museums but purrs like kitten. 

The only thing that has broken in it life time is the recoil starter, that is the one thing the owner would like to find.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

*Let me be the first...*

...to ask for lots of photos. I'm particularily interested in the mechanics.
Thanks!


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok got some shots, I'll try to explain some of the goodies.
It has carb heat via the close muffler, the auger is engaged with a dog clutch black knob left side, the auger has a slip a spring loaded slip release. I has one speed forward no reverse, every last nut and bolt is original. The owners father bought it in 1961, considering the tails of how many $$$ he made as a kid and it age it is in great shape and still chucks snow very well. We were just dumped on down here on Eastern Long Island, maybe 14-16 inches when I got over there his driveway was almost spotless. The machine is not for sale to many memories!

Phil


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

Interesting looking auger and like a Moon tank up on top. Neat. Any plans for a resto


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

*Thanks for the pics...*

... of an interesting machine. The drive appears to be housed in cast iron (I imagine the gears are as robust) and an auger that looks like pressed tin. 
I'd really like to check out the clutch system. I can't imagine how that works. Why would there be any adjustment for a clutch. Seems to me that it would be engaged or not. Why is it variable and what does the adjustment adjust? 
With the exception of the auger I wish modern machines were as heavily built. 
I shouldn't complain about the auger. It is probably older that I am and is in much better shape.
Thanks again for the photos!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That is one great looking old machine. It's in fantastic shape. Made in Dubuque, IA too! You know what I don't see on that 50 year old machine?...rust and warning labels. Sure wish they'd make them like that again.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Let me clear up the clutch thing! To engage the auger it is an in and out box no clutch, to protect the auger and associated parts there is a spring loaded clutch that slips if the auger jams on something. I tried to figure out the transmission it also seems like an in out box no clutch, when you flip it into gear it is instantaneous. I asked if there was an adjustment he said not since it was new, said it never failed so he never fooled with it. 

Shame SNO FLYR is not still in biz they would own the market nothing today it is built so robustly shame on the new manufacturers!


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

*Clutch...*

Thanks for the explanation. 
The spring release seems MUCH better than a shear pin. Pins are much cheaper I guess. 
It appears to be true that they don't make them like they used to.
Thanks again.


----------



## gmiller442 (May 14, 2013)

*Eska SNO-FLYR*

Does ANY one have ANY info that they can provide about these ESKA snowblowers? I have an ESKA model SA20-1. It has a 4 hp Kohler K91RT engine. I cant find ANY info on this machine other than other people looking for info. PLEASE help!!!! I would like to restore this machine and its missing the auger clutch engagement fork and knob. I need to get pictures of this part so I can remanufacture a reasonable facsimile. I don't want junk it. Its too cool of an old machine to just scrap. PLEASE PLEASE help if you can!!!

gmiller442


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

gmiller442 said:


> Does ANY one have ANY info that they can provide about these ESKA snowblowers? I have an ESKA model SA20-1. It has a 4 hp Kohler K91RT engine. I cant find ANY info on this machine other than other people looking for info. PLEASE help!!!! I would like to restore this machine and its missing the auger clutch engagement fork and knob. I need to get pictures of this part so I can remanufacture a reasonable facsimile. I don't want junk it. Its too cool of an old machine to just scrap. PLEASE PLEASE help if you can!!!
> 
> gmiller442


Well, here is the thing..
The "restoring and collecting of antique snowblowers" hobby is fairly new, and very small..The antique garden tractor hobby is now big enough that it rates several magazines! and dozens of good webpages and forums..
Snowblowers simply arent there yet..There are only three snowblower brands that have "hobby webpages" dedicated to them, that have collected info on the brand all in one place:

Gilson:
The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, where the Gilson Snowblower Legacy Lives

Ariens:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Snowbird:
Snowbird Snowblowers

(And the Snowbird page is brand-new and only in the early stages of development..I have a lot more to add to it though..)

Thats pretty much it! 
For a more obscure brand like your Eska, the info simply does not exist on line..yet..Someone needs to collect all the known info in one place and start a webpage! once a basic page exists, info begins to roll in from around the world, and eventually a good amount of info can be found and shared..but sorry, the Eska informational webpage simply doesn't exist yet..(you could be the one to make it! 

Scot


----------



## gmiller442 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Scot!!

I took your advice and I hope that I can attract others who have and enjoy Eska equipment through a new Facebook page I started.

Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/118008901740892/

Its called The Eska Power equipment Club. It is an open door club so anyone can come see and post info about their favorite Eska products.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

gmiller442 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Scot!!
> 
> I took your advice and I hope that I can attract others who have and enjoy Eska equipment through a new Facebook page I started.
> 
> ...


Excellent! 
Now there are four "brand" pages! 
I will add a link to your group on my Ariens and Snowbird pages..
Scot


----------

